# Glock Reference Guide 4th edition!



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey guys if you are going to work on your own Glock you Need this book. Its put out by Lone Wolf Dist and its loaded with info on everything about our Glock guns. Brownells, Midway & Lone Wolf sell them. $25? jmo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

